# Her first time outside on a leash! :) (pictures)



## nessanicolle (Jul 24, 2012)

[attachment=4637][attachment=4636][attachment=4635]So today I took her outside to get some sun and i thought.. whats a better time to get her used to the leash? She's a bit squirmish but once i put her down she was amazing! For the first few minutes she just layed on my leg to bask and when she warmed up all wanted to do was explore. We were outside for a good half an hour till she got antsy and we went inside.
------------------------------------------
Okay on another note- When i fed my tegu two anoles a few days ago his belly was huge and today he pooped.. and when i say pooped, i mean he really did do a number on my carpet. I don't think ive even seen a little thing like that create that big of a mess.. and when i was cleaning it up i couldn't help but notice it was mostly bones. Please tell me this is normal.. It almost scared me, the bones were pretty big.


----------



## DavidRosi (Jul 24, 2012)

That's awesome, I plan to take mine out for her first time outside. Which leash do you use? lots on the market.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 24, 2012)

It was one specifically make for iguanas from petco, i forgot the brand but it works great!


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 24, 2012)

how big is your gu? the leash seems to be working out, and i need to take my youngin with me somewhere for a bit, and i would feel much better if he were on a leash. i just can't get any to work!


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 24, 2012)

about 15-16 inches. I've had her on a leash a few times, for me if shes squirmy or not depends on how tight it is and where its placed. You wouldn't believe how much more comfortable i was with her on a leash outside than not.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 25, 2012)

yeah thats my problem


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

a few months ago when i first got the leash, my baby just wouldn't accept the leash for his life, i guess the key is to acclimate them to the leash. I mean if I was a "wild" animal and i had something constricting me and tugging at me i wouldn't like it either, so i'd just put your tegu on the leash for a little bit each day till he/she is used to it.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_ Cute,.. looks like somebody enjoyed the great outdoors. A leash and harness is not natural for them, it takes time to get use to. Putting them on before taking them outside, can help them associate it with something positive. Like basking in the sun, more space and being able to forage.

It's time for me to bump Mila up to a larger harness that's easier to get on than the leather strap ones. She's fine when it's on but she clamps her hands together when I'm trying to put it on  making it harder to do so._


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

Do the leather ones work well? because i really want to try it with mine but i dont know how well it's gunna work.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just gonna warn you, tegus can get out of iguana leads very easily. I tried one with Kodo and he literally had it off in two seconds. I use a ferret harness, but yours may not be big enough for that yet. Leashes are a must if you plan on taking your tegu out in public. Keeps you in control of the lizard, gives other people a sense of security knowing the big, scary dragon is semicontained, and I have found it attracts curious passerby since it's not everyday one sees a reptile on a leash.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 25, 2012)

_They work fine, it's not something she's been able to get out of. You just have to find what works for yours. I attach a dog leash to the end of it and let her drag it around. At first I let it get caught up in the bushes to see if she could get out of it and she can't. It's just about too small now and I want something that's easier to put on. Since she's still at a size where she can scale the wall or trees if she wants to.

The one I have is the original one from Spaz back in 05. I've used it with all my gus that could fit it. _


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 25, 2012)

I was actually really suprised when nug didn't squirm out, he had been in it a few times before and it took him seconds to squirm out but i made it tighter this time and he was perfectly fine in it. It's almost like he enjoyed it. I just can't wait till my baby gets that big, I'm so stoked to know eventually i can take em for a stroll and tell people about these awesome animals. Everyone i talk to seems to be clueless about what they are. 

-random question, I'm lookin for a new enclosure and i was just wondering what a good length is for a long term cage?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 25, 2012)

Kodo lives in a tank that's 60 inches long by 30 inches deep by 24 inches tall. I had it custom built. In all honesty I would've preferred a true 6x3 tank, but there was nowhere to put something that size in my room.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks, and I know you've probably mentioned it plenty of times but how old is Kodo?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 26, 2012)

Not 100% sure. He wasn't a hatchling when I got him. When I bought him, he was a smidge under two feet long. I'm guessing he was around a year old at the time, because a few months later he started developing his cloacal buttons and flashing his hemipenes. Based on the fact I saw him go through puberty, My best guess is that he's a little over two. I've had him since June 2011.


----------



## nessanicolle (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh okay, I'm starting to think nug is undersized for his age.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 26, 2012)

They all grow at different rates, and a lot of it is dependent on the amount of food the consume.


----------



## Dana C (Jul 27, 2012)

nessanicolle said:


> I was actually really suprised when nug didn't squirm out, he had been in it a few times before and it took him seconds to squirm out but i made it tighter this time and he was perfectly fine in it. It's almost like he enjoyed it. I just can't wait till my baby gets that big, I'm so stoked to know eventually i can take em for a stroll and tell people about these awesome animals. Everyone i talk to seems to be clueless about what they are.
> 
> -random question, I'm lookin for a new enclosure and i was just wondering what a good length is for a long term cage?



A minimum of six feet or ideally eight feet for the enclosure is good.
Also, for all of you with males, plan on a small cat harness at some point.


----------

